# What to do if they don't survive?



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Definitely keep the comb; it will save the new bees a lot of work. They will do the cleanup, but I try to get most of the dead bees out to save them the trouble. I've found using compressed air (not too high pressure) will extract dead bees from cells pretty well.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Keep the comb but be sure to freeze it to kill any wax moth eggs. depending on your location, you generally have until mid July before they become a problem. you can spray the frames with BT to keep the moths away with no harm to the bees.

I would not plan for failure! But rather strive toward success, take every measure to ensure a successful winter for the bees. Follow mite program, ventilate to manage moisture, and ensure they have ample food, even if it requires placing fondant or sugar blocks in the hive.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> Keep the comb but be sure to freeze it to kill any wax moth eggs. depending on your location, you generally have until mid July before they become a problem. you can* spray the frames with BT t*o keep the moths away with no harm to the bees.
> 
> I would not plan for failure! But rather strive toward success, take every measure to ensure a successful winter for the bees. Follow mite program, ventilate to manage moisture, and ensure they have ample food, even if it requires placing fondant or sugar blocks in the hive.


BT is what.....broadband television?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> I would not plan for failure! But rather strive toward success, take every measure to ensure a successful winter for the bees. Follow mite program, ventilate to manage moisture, and ensure they have ample food, even if it requires placing fondant or sugar blocks in the hive.


I agree! When I first got my bees (swarm in late July), I was told so many times "good luck, it's to late to start a hive" that I figured I should be ready for it in the event it happens :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

BT stands for "bacillus thuringiensis," which is a bacterium for controlling insects, and for wax moths (a member of the lepidoptera order) you want the "aizawai" strain of BT, which targets lepidoptera but is harmless to order hymenoptera (of which honeybees are a member.)


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

To tip the odds in your colonies' favor, do an extra good job of winter prep.

If the have enough chow, or you plan ahead to feed not just now, but through the whole winter, as needed;

And they are healthy and as mite-free as you can get them;

And they are well-protected from winter's cold winds and temps (insulation, wind breaks, reduced entrances, etc.);

And you have a plan to manage the astonishing amount of moisture the bees breathe out, all winter log;

Then you won't need no stinkin' BT because your bugs will handle any wax months they find. Think of it as being winter fun for bored, cooped-up bees; harrassing wax moth larvae to death.

Enj.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

i wouldn't treat with any thing and as far as freezing goes your winter should take care of that.if you plan to get more bees in the spring have another box for them.but if your bees dont make it you can place them in that box and they will utilize that drawn comb.


----------

